

Khan Academy on Bitcoin - ricksta
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-w7SnQWwVA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

======
tawsdsnl
That's informative...but I wish he didn't have a two-minute introduction that
doesn't actually tell you anything...

